
3 Major Data Dumps (Tumblr,LinkedIn,MySpace) Downloadable - socialjunkie
http://www.weknowyouremail.com
======
socialjunkie
It has changed for some reason it no longer has myspace on there but has
tumblr, linkedin and nulled.io data dumps. The only one I can see that doesn't
work is the linkedin one, the other two do so what exactly is fake about it?
It's already up on two paste sites and I clicked on all three of the buttons
and was able to download tumblr and nulled.io data dumps.

------
aespinoza
I believe this is a fake.

